# Blood tracking spray



## F.C.Hunter (Jul 14, 2009)

Was looking around the net to see if I could find some home brew spray that makes blood glow when I ran across this place. http://www.crimescene.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=132

For twenty five bucks I don't think thats too bad, better then losing a deer.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

Buy a spray bottle, some yellow food coloring & peroxide. mix peroxide & food coloing, spray where you think blood is, if it foams up yellow there is blood there. cost less than $5.00.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I've heard that peroxide (not sure if spelled right) works well. Also, a lantern makes blood glow. It has to be a kerosene lantern though.

I'm hoping to try something out this year, and use red lensed glasses and a BLUE LED flash light like they do on CSI. See how good that works.


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> I've heard that peroxide (not sure if spelled right) works well. Also, a lantern makes blood glow. It has to be a kerosene lantern though.
> 
> I'm hoping to try something out this year, and use red lensed glasses and a BLUE LED flash light like they do on CSI. See how good that works.


The red lense glasses are orange and the light is a little more complicated than just a blue light. $$$$$ Stick to food coloring and peroxide.


----------



## barkbiter (Oct 10, 2009)

I agree with Ray Ray. I have used peroxide before and it bubbles or foams when in contact with blood. Try it yourself if you cut yourself shaving or get a bloody nose. Works great taking fresh blood stains out of clothes too! (skip the food coloring though!)


----------



## sticbow (Feb 29, 2004)

Te crime scene stuff works with the protein in the blood, Problem is, lots of black bugs are black because of protein and they will shine too as well as the stuff they secrete.


----------

